# Size :)



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

what's the average image size of the one's you post here in the forum?

your pics,of course


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

No real dimensions as long as it's within the 60k limit.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

ok but tell me a size.

i have a 1 mb upload space.

the images must only have 95k.

that's small,isn't it?

320-240?640-480?


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

60k for me is usually around 490 X 490


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The page width is about 600 pixels, don't go over this. Imo.

Depth should not be a problem.

The software used will dictate the file size, in my experience.

Stick to less than 60k and choose your software well.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

File size has a lot to do with the way your software compresses the image. A picture saved as a jpg in photoshop will not be exactly the same kb as one saved in another package.

The 60K limit only applies to those of you who have the direct ability to load to RLT's server They are the ones that are in a border and have attached image written above them. You will have an * under your rank (something like group 8 member) if you have this enabled (Roy's treat for regular posters)(mods don't panic you have it as well).

If you use your own host and use the IMG buttons to hot link file size doesn't matter.

Picture width is best set at no bigger than 825 pixels if viewing using 1024 x 768 monitor settings. This is so you can see the image and the left margin with the avatars etc without having to scroll right to see the whole picture.

You can post as big as you want be people will get anoyed if they have to keep scrolling to see the whole image.

And be aware that not everyone is on broadband yet so the 56k users may not bother waiting to see your image if it takes forever to download.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I cant remember where I got it or what its called ( some help huh....) but i downloaded some free software so when I right click on an image one of the options is 'resize picture' very usefull...

Jason


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

thanks a lot!!!


----------

